# 2014 Trek 5.9 DuraAce or 2014 Specialized Roubaix SL4 Expert



## trublu (Mar 19, 2014)

*2014 Trek 5.9 Domane DuraAce or 2014 Specialized Roubaix SL4 Expert*

I am a newbie getting into biking. I am finding it hard to decide between the 2014 Trek 5.9 DuraAce and 2014 Specialized Roubaix SL4 Expert . The price for both are the same. 
I have rode both of them extensively and loved them, just felt the SL4 frame is more stiffer on bad pavement, not sure if this is true or if it is just me. 
It seems a no brainer to go with the Trek, but there seems to be an emotional connect to Specialized that I am just not able to get rid off . Also the fact the wonderful LBS I am dealing with is no more going to be a Trek dealer, so for Trek / Bontrager warranties I would have to scout for other Trek dealers. 

Appreciate any guidance from this wonderful community.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Try the Specialized with less air in the tires.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Which 5.9? The Madone or the Domane? This will definitely make a difference. If you're riding the Roubaix, compare w/ the Domane. The ride quality of the Domane can not be beat by any conventional frame.


----------



## trublu (Mar 19, 2014)

cxwrench said:


> Which 5.9? The Madone or the Domane? This will definitely make a difference. If you're riding the Roubaix, compare w/ the Domane. The ride quality of the Domane can not be beat by any conventional frame.


I am sorry I missed it. It is the Domane 5.9


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Try the Specialized with less air in the tires.


Id suggest equalizing PSI's on _both_ bikes based on rider weight, road conditions, tire size and construction and you level the playing field. At least as much as is possible without swapping out OE tires.


----------



## Mckdaddy (Feb 8, 2014)

I had a similar quandary before buying my bike. I tested the Domane 4.3 vs the Roubaix Sport extensively.

** As a side note, I ended up choosing the Roubaix Expert b/c my LBS had a 30% off sale of its '13 Experts. **

But prior to that sale occurring, I ranked the Roubaix Sport "1a" and the Domane 4.3 "1b". It was really tight after 2 test rides of each. I liked the rear ride comfort of the Domane better, but liked the Roubaix overall comfort better w/ its front and rear inserts. I felt the Roubaix provided a quicker, more responsive ride, but certainly could not say anything but huge positives about the Domane's rear comfort. 

I had an emotional connection w/ the LBS that carries Specialized -- they were phenomenal in so many ways. Whereas the Trek shop is somewhat disappointing in contrast. The LBS experience pushed the Roubaix Sport to 1a over the Domane. I probably would have had the Domane 1a if the shops could switch the brands they carry.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

The 'Zertz' don't really do anything you can feel. They don't improve bump absorption, but they do damp a little road buzz, but ironically it's at about the same frequency that is also damped very nicely by tires inflated at the proper pressure.


----------



## Mckdaddy (Feb 8, 2014)

cxwrench said:


> The 'Zertz' don't really do anything you can feel. They don't improve bump absorption, but they do damp a little road buzz, but ironically it's at about the same frequency that is also damped very nicely by tires inflated at the proper pressure.



I don't know what the Zertz do. I test rode the Roubaix b/c I was told it had a relaxed geo and a comfortable ride...which was my primary considerations in this bike purchase. The sales guy didn't tell me anything about the Zertz (nor did I think anything about them when I saw them) and what exactly they do. He did a 5-minute fit for my test ride, then sent me on my way.

The Roubaix was the last of 5 bikes I test rode, and I loved it pretty quickly. Not sure why it rode "comfortably" compared to other bikes I tested, but I placed it 1a w/ the Domane 4.3 at 1b (went back and forth on them, frankly, as 1a and 1b). If it wasn't the Zertz, then I don't know why it fared so well. For each bike I tested, I received a 5-minute fit, which could make a difference in 1 bike over the other. But you raise a good point as to the tire inflation. Each was inflated prior to my rides, but to what psi I do not know.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Same road and shorts?


----------



## Mckdaddy (Feb 8, 2014)

Srode said:


> Same road and shorts?



Good question. Yes to both. These shops are situated in such a way in town that on the 2nd test ride of each I was able to have them on the same roads & bike paths.


----------



## trublu (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks to All. I am still not sure, but plan to bite the bullet this weekend.


----------



## Mckdaddy (Feb 8, 2014)

trublu said:


> Thanks to All. I am still not sure, but plan to bite the bullet this weekend.



Awesome!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

If neither bike is grabbing you, try moving about $1000 down the price ladder, and try a couple other brands and styles.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

either of those is a hell of a beginner bike. I have the Domane 5.2 and love it...


----------



## Mckdaddy (Feb 8, 2014)

obed said:


> either of those is a hell of a beginner bike.


^^^^^^


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Mar 24, 2014)

trublu said:


> I am a newbie getting into biking. I am finding it hard to decide between the 2014 Trek 5.9 DuraAce and 2014 Specialized Roubaix SL4 Expert . The price for both are the same.
> I have rode both of them extensively and loved them, just felt the SL4 frame is more stiffer on bad pavement, not sure if this is true or if it is just me.
> It seems a no brainer to go with the Trek, but there seems to be an emotional connect to Specialized that I am just not able to get rid off . Also the fact the wonderful LBS I am dealing with is no more going to be a Trek dealer, so for Trek / Bontrager warranties I would have to scout for other Trek dealers.
> 
> Appreciate any guidance from this wonderful community.



I'm new too and was looking at the Trek Domane 5.2 vs. Specialized Roubaix SL4 Expert, mainly because they were very similar in specs and price. How did you find a Domane 5.9 that was in the same price range as the Roubaix SL4 Expert?

The Trek Domane 5.9 Dura-Ace MSRP is $4929
The Trek Domane 5.2 MSRP is $3669
The Specialized Roubaix SL4 Expert MSRP is $3800

Maybe you had a heck of a deal but the 5.9 is like $1100 more than that Specialized.
Just curious how you got them at the same price? 

I really liked the 5.2 when I saw it in person.


----------



## trublu (Mar 19, 2014)

ChrisMc73 said:


> I'm new too and was looking at the Trek Domane 5.2 vs. Specialized Roubaix SL4 Expert, mainly because they were very similar in specs and price. How did you find a Domane 5.9 that was in the same price range as the Roubaix SL4 Expert?
> 
> The Trek Domane 5.9 Dura-Ace MSRP is $4929
> The Trek Domane 5.2 MSRP is $3669
> ...


It was a closeout for Trek Bikes. I picked the Trek


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Mar 24, 2014)

trublu said:


> It was a closeout for Trek Bikes. I picked the Trek


Oh, so they are closing out 2014 models already? Or did you get a 2013? The original post mentions it to be a 2014 model.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

In his OP, he mentions the dealer will no longer be carrying Trek. So maybe they blew out the 2014s just to get the brand completely out of the store.


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Mar 24, 2014)

Jwiffle said:


> In his OP, he mentions the dealer will no longer be carrying Trek. So maybe they blew out the 2014s just to get the brand completely out of the store.


Ahhh, ok I see, I missed that, thanks.

How are you liking the Trek? I'm on the fence still, but haven't seen the Specialized in person nor tested it out yet either. Soon.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

I own a 2014 Roubaix SL4 Expert and test rode a 6 series Domane last weekend at a Trek demo event. The Domane is much better at smoothing out rough sections of road. My Roubaix SL4 with the CG-R (suspension) seat post feels quite a bit stiffer (although not as harsh as most road bikes in this price range.) The Domane feels softer when sprinting hard out of the saddle. The Roubaix SL4 is more like a Tarmac with endurance geometry. You feel no flex when hammering hard out of the saddle. With a standard carbon seat post on the Roubaix SL4 you basically *have* a Tarmac with endurance geometry. The CG-R seat post adds just enough compliance that I find the ride acceptable. With the CG-R it's comparable to the ride quality of my old Roubaix SL2 frame with a standard seat post yet with a stiffer/more responsive feel to it.


----------

